# Super Lemon Haze! Anyone?



## CEAhaze (May 17, 2011)

Looking for individuals that would like to share their grow experience with this strain. Not looking for any opinions nor will I judge your grow. I would like to hear from people that actually grew this strain. I don't want to know its aroma, effect, taste, etc. This is my first sativa dominant grow and from my research, they stretch alot even in flowering. Using CO2 tanks(insane growth!) and limited height in my sealed grow room are something that I need to account for. By experience, I mean the strains branching style(bushy?tall?), do they respond well with training?(focus on main nodes? kushman training? topping?), are they better left alone?, how tall before you switch to 12/12 and how much did they stretch after 12/12 up to the end of flowering?, etc. Basically, I want to know its growth characteristics. It would be cool if you can post pictures when the plant is close to harvest time but not necessary. Looking forward to hear from anyone and thanks in advance!!


----------



## GreenIce (May 17, 2011)

I have this strain it is awesome and wicked easy to grow. The crystal content is awesome and flavor/smell spectacular. Hearty and big buds come easy.....my favorite as well as my patients. My top choice now out of the other 8 strains I grow. Feel free to hit me up anytime for any advise on this strain. Good luck you are going to love what you create!


----------



## CEAhaze (May 17, 2011)

GreenIce, so do you train them at all or just leave them alone. How tall did you switch them to 12/12 and how long did they stretch after 12/12 up to the end of flowering?


----------



## meetjoeblow (May 17, 2011)

dude i grew slh it stretches a lot. i tried to scrog it but it really doesnt cope with it well in my opinion, when i tried to keep it under the net it would bend like it was broken.. if i were u and vertical space is limited i would top early. but the branches are long and flimsy and towards the end on flowering all mine fell over. i wouldnt place it with another strain because of how tall and how fast they grow slh would just take over and block the light to the rest. if i were u i would take off the reflector and hang the light vertically. after the first 2-3 weeks of flower. i had to do this to keep the tops from touching the bulb and get light to the bottom. odor shouldnt be an issue until drying..


----------



## meetjoeblow (May 17, 2011)

and side lighting might be an issue.


----------



## MrDank007 (May 17, 2011)

I topped and did minimal training. I flowered at about 10-12 inches and I don't even think they were 20 inches at harvest. I'm going to grow them bigger this time, but they did not stretch that much. At least for me. I was worried they would triple or worse, but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## jagle (May 17, 2011)

greenice you got a journal of your super lemon haze grow?


----------



## GreenIce (May 17, 2011)

Sorry dude did not read your entire post just got excited when I saw the lemon super haze post at the top of the page. 1st thing is the leaves can grow huge like bigger then Shaqs hand. When it gets about 6 weeks I start clipping the big leaves to help promote bud growth and the plant has responded like it loves it. I let mine grow about 5 feet tall before I introduce it to the bud room and I have 8 feet before the plants will hit my 1000 watt hps's. I have (3) 1000 watt hps's on a track that runs back and forth on about a 3 foot span (this helps to allow you to grow closer to the light but requires tweaking to not elongate the track span to the point where it slows growth). I usually harvest the top half of the plant after about 8 weeks and last 2 weeks just straight water. Then I raise my lower half of the plants to get closer to the lights and wack the nutrients to the plant for another 10 days every other day. then about 1 week of straight water and you will be amazed at how fast the lower half will double, triple and maybe even quadruple in size before your 2nd harvest. I have super cropped it before but find this plant really does nto need to much of that fancy stuff to generate many big and plentiful buds. I actually use wire fencing 6ft tall and wrap about a 4-5 foot radius of this fence around all my plants when introducing them to the bud room. This fencing hold everything up well when the buds get ginormous....usually get (5-6) 25+ gram buds per plant + all the regular size stuff. The fencing also allows me to spread the plant out by weaving branches in between the wire fence holes and the branches stick out and get well spread apart to not interfere with bud growth and developing of branches bellow. C02 is not needed but will help. Very resistant to fungus (not sure about mites...never had them - knock on wood). This plant clones easily and I have cloned 5 out of 5 from bud stage with all success. Every generation so far has shown me the same quality to date and I have done about 4 grows so far with this strain. As far as shape of plant the branches grow sufficiently apart from each other naturally without getting bushy. It will grow to be a giant if you allow it. Last harvest I put a 1700 watt L.E.D. about 3 feet above the plant for the 2nd harvest and this is the trick you need to know about for this strain.....IT LOVED THE L.E.D. and I got about 45 % from the lower half with about a extra 20 days in the bud room while taking the other 55% on the 1st harvest. If you have a L.E.D or thinking about buying one try it on this plant with a near by hps casting some leftover rays its way. I also play Bob Dylan and Bob Marley 24-7  Good luck that is about all I got!


----------



## GreenIce (May 17, 2011)

No journal but I will be starting a new round in about 10 days and happy to post pics and give you updates weekly if interested *jagle*


----------



## GreenIce (May 17, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> GreenIce, so do you train them at all or just leave them alone. How tall did you switch them to 12/12 and how long did they stretch after 12/12 up to the end of flowering?


Did not spend too much time doing any training just use my plastic wrapped wire fence technique to keep everyone spread out evenly....this trick works great and I do not have to tie up strings or stick long sticks in my roots in the late stages to hold up my buds. I am going to say about another 1-2 feet of growth after being introduced to the bud room then it is all bud growth.


----------



## CEAhaze (May 17, 2011)

MrDank007 said:


> I topped and did minimal training. I flowered at about 10-12 inches and I don't even think they were 20 inches at harvest. I'm going to grow them bigger this time, but they did not stretch that much. At least for me. I was worried they would triple or worse, but I wouldn't worry too much.


Thanks for the info mrdank007.. how big was your pot?? might be the reason why they didn't grow as much.


----------



## CEAhaze (May 17, 2011)

meetjoeblow said:


> dude i grew slh it stretches a lot. i tried to scrog it but it really doesnt cope with it well in my opinion, when i tried to keep it under the net it would bend like it was broken.. if i were u and vertical space is limited i would top early. but the branches are long and flimsy and towards the end on flowering all mine fell over. i wouldnt place it with another strain because of how tall and how fast they grow slh would just take over and block the light to the rest. if i were u i would take off the reflector and hang the light vertically. after the first 2-3 weeks of flower. i had to do this to keep the tops from touching the bulb and get light to the bottom. odor shouldnt be an issue until drying..





GreenIce said:


> Did not spend too much time doing any training just use my plastic wrapped wire fence technique to keep everyone spread out evenly....this trick works great and I do not have to tie up strings or stick long sticks in my roots in the late stages to hold up my buds. I am going to say about another 1-2 feet of growth after being introduced to the bud room then it is all bud growth.


Same questions for both of you.. how big is was your pots? how many plants did you have? and how much lights did you have?


----------



## GreenIce (May 17, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> Same questions for both of you.. how big is was your pots? how many plants did you have? and how much lights did you have?



I have 7 Gallon pots and use Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil as well as all their liquid and granular feeding products following their feeding schedule. I use the cycled water drain off that comes from my central air conditioning system (perfect 6.0 ph every time) and when I feed I use a local spring water close to my house that has a high ph of 8.0+ and it mixes perfect (5.8-5.9 ph) with Fox Farm products without having to add any ph up or down. I feed every other time I water and give about 1 gallon per plant once a day usually. Veg room runs 24-7 for quick growth with no overstress to the plant.....it is a strong and hearty plant that is tough to kill. My bud lights go 12/12 and I introduce them into bud room after they get about 4-5 feet tall and it will stretch another 1-2 feet until it goes to just bud mode. I keep the temp at 72 degrees and humidity at about 50daily and what is really cool is if you have the ability to crank down the temp to about 55 or so at night you can get some really awesome purple tone in your buds mixed perfectly with the light lime green/dark green leafyness and white crystal look the buds have at maturity. The bud actually looks like it has white tones mixed in but if you closely look you will see it is only the mass buildup of crystals. I did this purple bud thing by accident during my northern USA winter nights which was my dark cycle so naturally the cold penetrated my garage and got a nice chill for free. Day time I have (3) 1000 watt HPS's that run on a track system. I have 2 rows of 3 plants and keep the span between track start and finish to about 3 feet or so which works well with the hoods I use. I usually hit my max height at about 6 feet tall give or take and leave about 1.5 to 2 feet from lights (that are always moving on track). This plant can be a beast if you let it grow up big and tall and give it some extra time in the veg room. I have accomplished 14 ounces per plant average and I know I can at least hit 18 if not more by using CO2 and maybe use the felt breathable10 gallon grow pots I just bought. I also think if I gave this girl some room to stretch out her arms and put her under a stationary hanging HPS 1000 watt I think I could get more weight. No matter what route you take I think you will find this a great, potent, smelly, easy to grow monster! It has the hugeness of the hash plant (which I believe is in her genetics) but much more potent, crystally, sticky and stinky. Easy to cure - hard to screw up the flavor/smell. Pretty sure you will keep this one for a long time to come once you enjoy your first harvest. I hang my branches for 3 days in dark room with humidity at about 40-50 then clip all buds from branches and let them sit on a screen for 1-2 more days then freeze in mason jars for 10+ days with a one day room temperature breather somewhere in the middle of the 10 days. That covers everything I think. Hope something here helps! I am getting ready to start another batch in next week or so.....I'll race you...LOL!


----------



## lilindian (May 18, 2011)

Check my journal in my sig if u wana see how they grow with no training, it was my first grow so u know... Kept it simple, if u got any questions just ask, though im sure ive covered absolutely everything possible in the journal. Oh yeh pots were 9" in diameter i think, had no signs of being root bound, think they were perfect for my size plants


----------



## CEAhaze (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the infos.


----------



## Farmer Rich (May 19, 2011)

Hey CEAhaze,

I've been growing Super Lemon Haze for a couple of cycles now. I let them grow naturally and don't LST or anything.. with that in mind, here's what I do..

Initially from feminized seed, both plants I started are sativa dominant and get tall! I've heard of some that have more of an indica profile but have never seen one.

Since cloning the two, I settled for the one that seemed to have a higher yield. After cloning, I veg under t-5's until they're NO MORE than 24" from dirt to the top of the plant. Typical stretch is ~3 times original height, so these turn out a bit over 6' in my case. Container size is #7 pro-can (7 gallons) and I like a soilless mix called Pro Earth. Also use Advanced for nutes. Typical finish is about 70 days as advertised by Green House.

So far, yield has varied. The first seed plant I grew out produced 10.5 oz, but it was seedy thanks to a hermi Amnesia Haze. The next was 7 oz and seed free.. To give you an idea of how much they will grow, check out the stalk in the pictures.. that plant grew from pencil size to the stalk in the picture in 10 weeks.. I couldn't even fit my hand around it.

From a trimming standpoint, a breeze..

Quality, some of the best bud I've grown.. though I have beans for Hawaiian Snow and Utopia Haze that I'll be working on later in the year.

Hope this gives you some info.

Peace, Farmer Rich


----------



## GreenIce (May 19, 2011)

Farmer Rich said:


> Hey CEAhaze,
> 
> I've been growing Super Lemon Haze for a couple of cycles now. I let them grow naturally and don't LST or anything.. with that in mind, here's what I do..
> 
> ...



Farmer Rich - 

Love the SLH good choice. Interested in seeing how that Hawaiian Snow comes out too. I looked at your photos of the SLH and have a quick suggestion for you. On your next grow of SLH I would advise you to try raising your plant 2 feet or so for the 1st couple weeks and slowly lowering the plants as they grow. My SLH plants usually end up being much more bushier with branches being gaped by about 1-2 inches. Yours seem to be gaped by about 6-10 inches or so in some areas. If you look closer you can see what I am talking about.......look at the 1st 1-2 feet of growth in your photos....branches are tight together maybe even 1-3 inches apart.  Then look from about 2 feet up to 4 feet the gap jumps to about 6-10 inches. This is because when the plant was in the veg room the T-5 was much closer to the plant and it did no need to stretch to get the light it wanted. When you introduced the plant to the bud room the light appears to be about 6 feet away from the 2 ft plant and even though the hps has much more power then the T-5's the plant knows that it needs to get closer to that light and therefore is stretching because of this reason. To further illustrate look at the top 1 foot of the plant you can see that the branches or leaves start getting close together again because they are close enough to the light now and do not need to stretch as much to get the desired light it wants. You can see the same thing at the end of your tallest branches. In a nut shell you can totally control the stretching by simply getting the plant closer to the light source and you will also find that when you do this you will fill out those branches a lot more which all the way around makes for a much larger harvest without too much work and no cost. Word of caution obviously dont want to get too close or your buds will fry. Quickest way to tell if you are too close is look at the newest leaf growth and if you start to see fading of the green or even a touch of yellow in the center of the newly sprouting leaves you need to back off asap and you can avoid any damage. Give it a try I think you will like the results


----------



## Farmer Rich (May 19, 2011)

Hey Greenice,

Good call! I actually just swapped out my lights from 2 x 1K that were fixed to the ceiling in 42" sun soaker reflectors, to 3 x 600W in medium adjust-a-wings. Everything can be lowered now, which should go long way to correcting this problem. I can also get the 600's much closer without fear of burning. I'm also considering swapping out 1 of my t-5 panels I use in veg for a 600w mh, which may help as well. The thing that amazes me with Super Lemon Haze are the buds are well developed all the way to the bottom, even 6 feet from the light.

Incidentally, I did raise those plants probably the first 10 days by sitting them on top of #7 pots, but that only bought me maybe 16"..

I'm definitely looking forward to the next run with the new light system.

Peace, Farmer Rich


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 19, 2011)

I let my SLH veg for about 3 months and it stood at 6 foot in DWC. When I went to 12/12 ( on day 35 now) she stretched big time so bad that I had to hold down some branches using string and fishing weights. Around day 30 I could smell lemon/fuel scent on the buds. I'm using a 1000W HPS and growing in a sealed environment using co2


----------



## CEAhaze (May 21, 2011)

GreenIce said:


> I have 7 Gallon pots and use Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil as well as all their liquid and granular feeding products following their feeding schedule. I use the cycled water drain off that comes from my central air conditioning system (perfect 6.0 ph every time) and when I feed I use a local spring water close to my house that has a high ph of 8.0+ and it mixes perfect (5.8-5.9 ph) with Fox Farm products without having to add any ph up or down. I feed every other time I water and give about 1 gallon per plant once a day usually. Veg room runs 24-7 for quick growth with no overstress to the plant.....it is a strong and hearty plant that is tough to kill. My bud lights go 12/12 and I introduce them into bud room after they get about 4-5 feet tall and it will stretch another 1-2 feet until it goes to just bud mode...... everything I think. Hope something here helps! I am getting ready to start another batch in next week or so.....I'll race you...LOL!


Thanks for details. So you are saying they stretch about 2-3 ft before bud mode? I read somewhere that they still stretch during bud mode. Is this true? Also, how big is your room? If your plants grew about 6-7ft, is that about 4x4 space per plant? How long did you have to veg to get to 4-5 ft? How much max ppm did you feed them?


----------



## CEAhaze (May 21, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I let my SLH veg for about 3 months and it stood at 6 foot in DWC. When I went to 12/12 ( on day 35 now) she stretched big time so bad that I had to hold down some branches using string and fishing weights. Around day 30 I could smell lemon/fuel scent on the buds. I'm using a 1000W HPS and growing in a sealed environment using co2


Nice pics! How old were those SLH in pics 1&2? I use co2 in a sealed room also and feeding them 1.6-1.7 ppm level. How much max ppm did you feed them?


----------



## jzs147 (May 21, 2011)

nice would't mind giving the strain ago


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 23, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> Nice pics! How old were those SLH in pics 1&2? I use co2 in a sealed room also and feeding them 1.6-1.7 ppm level. How much max ppm did you feed them?


I have taken them to 1200 PPMS and they seem to eat fine but showed some nute burn , so I lowered my PPM to about 900 they seem to like it there.


----------

